# Notice to all who use this site



## waterman (Mar 27, 2013)

Sad to see spammers getting onto the board and beginning to mess with the purpose of the site. I know alot of people use the site to watch the progression of mushrooms as they move north and also gain some insight into being more knowledgeable about fungi and hunting. I have a strong message to those that intend to use this site for their own twisted laughs and also to those that use it for it\\\'s intended purpose:
\\\"The only thing more frustrating than slanderers is those foolish enough to listen to them.\\\"


----------

